# Bandsaw circle jig



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys, looking for a bandsaw circle cutting jig. I’ve thought about making “diy Tyler”s version. Anyone have any other idea as, or is that one pretty standard? For those that don’t know, it’s got a runner for miter slot, then a sliding dovetail design with a tightening bolt to adjust the radius of the cuts.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no idea who Tyler is, but that circle jig has been a very popular jig for a very long time.
It makes the most sense for a simple easy way to cut a circle. I made that jig over 35 years ago not knowing if anyone else ever did it. It just made sense. I even did the same thing with my edge sander to finish off after the circle came from the bandsaw. Back then, round tables with cloth draped over them was popular with the decorators. I made a bunch of them from either plywood or particle board depending on what the decorators wanted.
I didnt bother with a sliding dovetail, just a runner in the miter slot with a pin sticking up. Of course I had to extend the table on the bandsaw. I used plywood and 2 x 2's for the legs and clamps to hold the table in place from the underside.

Assuming you are starting out with a square, it is easier to get the cut started if the blade enters the wood/particle board from a side of the square that is cut perfectly tangent to the circle. That way, the blade doesn't have to wander to get the cut on course.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

I made a nice one that has worked great. I don't remember where I saw this kind of jig first, but I copied the general idea from somewhere. It's the cats meow..


----------



## robbie7176 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here is the best one I have found. You don't need to have a hole in the finished circle:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I built a circle jig that is a sled that had a miter bar on the bottom, and a stop across the bottom. 
Must your wood on the pin. Slide sled into blade untill it stops, and start turning wood to cut circle.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Just watched the video above.
The jig I made is like the one the guy in the video uses to make the one he is working on.


----------

